# Rail Bender - What brand is this & help please.



## bbusse (Sep 28, 2012)

Is this the best subforum to post this on?

Hello myLargescale.com community,

I have a great dual rail bender a friend game me years ago. I've used it quite a bit and now I need some repair parts for it. (see the links below to find images of this railbender I have) Does anyone know what brand this railbender is? I know it's not made by 'Accucraft', 'AristoCraft', or 'Train-LI'. My goal is to find repair parts for it. I need the white nylon slider shoes for the bottom of it. I have taken a cheap white nylon chopping board and cut in on a bandsaw, but this wears out much quicker than the nylon originally used on this railbender. If anyone knows what type of long lasting nylon I could cut myself, or what brand this is please let me know.

Thank you!
Have a nice day!
-Brian

Images I've found that match the type of railbender I have:
http://www.silverstatetrains.com/CO..._p_45.html
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAIL-BENDER...0508424250
http://bigboyztrainz.com/wp-content...Bender.jpg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Robbie, of RLD Hobbies, an advertiser here, also makes a railbender and may be of help. 
I'd get in touch with him. 

Have you tried the stuff they use to move large furniture ... sliders? 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Why don't you contact Silver State Trains directly since they sell them? Your first link is to their web site. 

Silver State Trains is an advertiser here... owned by Mark Johnson... call him up, he's a great guy. 

Greg


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Except for the phrase "Made in USA" I'd bet the one you showed in the picture is a Train-Li. It looks just like the one our club has, and it's Train-Li. You might go to a plastics store (like TAP) and buy some nylon bar of the correct size, or maybe they could recommend a harder and more permanent material. I thought the stuff was Delrin, or something related.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is his:









Below is a Train-Li:

(It's clearly different look at the knob, the metal scale, the lack of levels, different screws, etc.).... Again, since you "found" it, and it's on Silver State's site, just contact Mark at Silver State.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Its our Rail Bender. We make it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I win! I win! 
Yippee


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well - your BIG day John!! 

The Lotto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, good detective work John! 

There's your answer Brian! 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ha Ha Dumb luck! 

John


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I was looking at the RLD site and saw they were having a sale of these rail benders with a ship date "near the end of Jan" Any idea when they'll be ready to ship?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Fyrekop: Why don't you email Robby or call him directly? 

Greg


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We have one left in stock.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
You crack me up..LOL


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, you crack me up too! 

In fact I crack myself up.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Robby also has the white nylon slider shoes for the bottom of it on his web site. 
dick


----------

